# DVR 625 Forum???



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the 622 and a 625. I see the 622 forum and a bunch of other DVR forums. Why no 625 forum? Am I the only one who has one of these 625s? 

The thing stopped working right a couple of months after getting it and a replacement did not solve the problems. It is constantly giving error 015 msg saying "Acquiring Satellite." The thing is constantly spinning up every half hour all night long. Zero problems with 622 in this regard. The 625 appears to be recording everything set.

Anyone else have one of these suckers :nono2: and is it working all right for you?

Thanks.


----------



## David_NC (Apr 13, 2007)

We have a 625 that was installed mid April. So far, it's worked flawlessly. Both it and our other non-DVR receiver have. I've been very pleased with both. Good luck with yours.

David


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The DBSTalk forum for 625's is:
Dish Network™ Standard Definition DVR Discussion

I'm not sure why the model number didn't specifically make the list in the forum description ... I suppose something has to be the "etc."

You are not the only one with a 625 (which are also called 522s). There just isn't enough discussion of that specific model to create a "support" forum like we have for the 622 and other more popular models (models that seem to need more support? ).

With multiple receivers failing you may be having problems with the switch or LNB. You could even have defective power or cabling serving that receiver location. A deeper description of your system would help understand where the problem could be.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> The DBSTalk forum for 625's is:
> Dish Network™ Standard Definition DVR Discussion
> 
> I'm not sure why the model number didn't specifically make the list in the forum description ... I suppose something has to be the "etc."
> ...


Hi. Thanks. Only the 625 is failing. I have considered moving the 625 into the 622 room to see if this is a cabling problem but that is a lot of time and effort--however, it is either the 625 or the cabling.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One thing that often helps is to reset the switch ... unplug all of your receivers and your switch power supply and let your entire system go cold (if any receiver is on or the switch is powered it doesn't reset). If you don't have a separate switch (likely a DPP44) then you are resetting the LNB with this process.

The act of moving the 622 to the 625 location in effect runs this test (system cold) so don't be surprised if the 622 works in the 625 location and magically the 625 works when you reconnect it.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, James. I'll try that.


----------



## Mdmbrit (Jun 8, 2007)

I have had the same problem for 2 months. After replacement of the original unit last Friday it is still the same. This morning the Tech returned to inform me that it is a software problem known to Dish and they are working to resolve it. He was not given a time frame.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Weird... my 625 gives me NO problems. My 622 has issues because the Dish gets knocked around with storms. Even in clear weather the 129 satellite is often flakey here in Central TX. (I want my Ultra HD!)


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

Misery loves company:grin:


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I DO ge a weird error with L417...If TV2 is recording something and I'm flipping around (changing) the channels on TV1 I'll get a check switch error but if I choose "cancel," the picture returns and the box'll work fine. After the recording is done if I run a check switch everything will test as "OK."


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

Our box works fine with exception of late night (all night) whirring on and off. Might do it while I'm gone too for all I know.


----------



## markhph (Jul 21, 2007)

Beginning in April 07, I began experiencing repeated instances where the DVR625 screen goes black, waits a minute or so then Screen 015 Acquiring Signal occurs. It happens a lot when I first press "Select" after the DVR has gone to sleep. But it also happens in the middle of viewing. 

DishNetwork has replaced the LNB and the DVR625 without a change of symptoms. I asked if it could be software, I was told no.

Most annoying as there seems to be no resolution. Been with DishNetwork 10 years, but as they are at a dead end on this problem, I'm looking at other options.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

markhph said:


> Most annoying as there seems to be no resolution. Been with DishNetwork 10 years, but as they are at a dead end on this problem, I'm looking at other options.


Software upgrades that didn't and problem resolutions that never happened finally drove me nuts. Similar poor customer and technical service on both my owned 721s drove me to DTV after 8+ years with Dish. I figured DTV couldn't be worse than Dish and they aren't.

Just got tired of being a _paying beta tester_ for Dish.


----------

